
No more tl;dr - kemyd
http://smartcuts.xyz/
======
valarauca1
Doesn't direct me to a single page, just to `smartcuts.xyz` Is this a ShowHN
centered on smartcuts.xyz? Or a link to a specific story on smartcuts.xyz?

